# species found at lane cove national park



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey, do any herpers have a list of what they have seen in lane cove national park at day and night while herping etc. thanks.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 11, 2009)

Eastern Bluetongue, red belly black, Eastern water skink, green tree snake, Burton's legless lizard, Eastern water dragon, Eastern longneck, Southern leaftail, weasel skink, common fence skink.
There have been reports of Eastern browns, various shortneck turtles, death adders, lace monitors and a couple of pygopods as well as several frog species. Oddly enough there doesn't appear to be avaialble a full census of found in Lane Cove.
Drop into the Sydney Wildlife office while your there.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the EWD at Lane Cove NP i used to work in the wildlife shelter there.
I used to sit down near the kiosk and feed the water dragons grapes.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

I found my first pair of shortnecks at Lane Cove... a large female being followed by a much smaller male most likely... I was about 5 (and thought they were Kreffts  ) I was stoked! never seen them before, I used to keep three longnecks in the yard back in those days, Neptune, Fred and Slimey.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 11, 2009)

In LCNP, I've seen plenty of Eastern Water Dragons, Blue Tongues, & (once) a RBBS. I've heard there's still lacies in there but I've never seen one in there. This was all before i got into herps, just seen them at family picnics when I was a kid, haven't been there in a while now, I usually go up to Kuringai. Oh, there's plenty of frogs too. I've also come across a native hopping mouse there, no idea what species or anything, had a fluffy tail tip.

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/NationalParks/parkWildlife.aspx?id=N0083


----------



## Miffy (Sep 11, 2009)

no Diamonds?


----------



## diamondgal79 (Sep 11, 2009)

I remember helping move a carpet from a nearby house roof but never saw any in the park.
Nver saw any snakes except for RBBS near the ranger's quarters.


----------



## TURBO8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Miffy said:


> no Diamonds?


 theres definately diamonds , as the pair i have are "Lane Cove" locale!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks guys, I am spending the day there in october, gonna see if I can find a few species, if anyone has any tin spots they are willing to show me, shoot me a PM. thanks.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

by the way, I have seen the following there on my 1 night trip and few day trips, it is close to my grandmas house

Physignathus lesueurii
Pseudechis porphyriacus
Phyllurus platurus
Eulamprus quoyii
Lampropholis delicata
Lampropholis guichenoti
Saiphos equalis
Saproscincus mustelinus


----------



## -Peter (Sep 11, 2009)

TURBO8 said:


> theres definately diamonds , as the pair i have are "Lane Cove" locale!



Which side of the river?

and diamonds but i have never seen one in the park unless we bought it in.
What I have seen in the park and what can be found are two very different things.
NPWS used to hold seizures there for a while.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 11, 2009)

This taken direct from the NSWS altas for Lane Cove at NPWS - Atlas of NSW Wildlife

The P stands for protected the number is the number recorded. I used search parameter for reconrds since 1980. Lane Cove NP also includes large areas in the upper reaches of the river

Agamidae 
Amphibolurus muricatus Jacky Lizard P 8 
Physignathus lesueurii Eastern Water Dragon P 13 
Boidae 
Morelia spilota spilota Diamond Python P 2 
Elapidae 
Demansia psammophis Yellow-faced Whip Snake P 1 
Pseudechis porphyriacus Red-bellied Black Snake P 4 
Pseudonaja textilis Eastern Brown Snake P 4 
Gekkonidae 
Phyllurus platurus Broad-tailed Gecko P 5 
Pygopodidae 
Lialis burtonis Burton's Snake-lizard P 1 
Pygopus lepidopodus Common Scaly-foot P 1 
Scincidae 
Acritoscincus platynota Red-throated Skink P 1 
Cryptoblepharus virgatus Cream-striped Shinning-skink P 3 
Ctenotus taeniolatus Copper-tailed Skink P 6 
Eulamprus quoyii Eastern Water-skink P 15 
Lampropholis delicata Dark-flecked Garden Sunskink P 16 
Lampropholis guichenoti Pale-flecked Garden Sunskink P 1 
Saiphos equalis Three-toed Skink P 1 
Tiliqua scincoides Eastern Blue-tongue P 3 
Varanidae 
Varanus varius Lace Monitor P 3 

Hylidae 
Litoria dentata Bleating Tree Frog P 1 
Litoria phyllochroa Leaf-green Tree Frog P 1 
Myobatrachidae 
Crinia signifera Common Eastern Froglet P 13 
Limnodynastes peronii Brown-striped Frog P 5 
Pseudophryne australis Red-crowned Toadlet V 10 
Uperoleia laevigata Smooth Toadlet P 1


----------



## TURBO8 (Sep 11, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Which side of the river?
> 
> and diamonds but i have never seen one in the park unless we bought it in.
> What I have seen in the park and what can be found are two very different things.
> NPWS used to hold seizures there for a while.


 
Im unsure on which side of the river , i myself havent ever been to Lane Cove Park (didnt even know theree was a river :?) i got my diamonds from a friend who breeds them and he originally purchased his breeding pair from a guy who had a pair of Specific Lane Cove locale pre 1992 Amnesty wild caught pair!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 11, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Lane Cove NP also includes large areas in the upper reaches of the river


 
Yeah, a fair bit of that part of the park (along the top of the escarpment anyway) was given a big touch up when they built the M2. I've never seen bush cleared so quickly (my old workplace backed on to the bush at North Ryde, when they built the motorway). Still, the creeks etc are still there so should still be good for a field trip. Last time I was in there I did a walk from Marsfield to Thornleigh starting at dawn (I think it was a section of the Great North Walk), the only people I saw were a bird watching group ("twitchers"?). Pretty much followed the creek most of the way, saw heaps of EWDs.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

luke your welcome to come (was hoping you wanted to anyway) I send you a few things when you come online.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

by the way thanks guys. I have heard that there are old records of brown tree snakes and broad headed snakes there, can anyone verify whether these are true


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

what part of the park is best for herping, I usually go from epping side, what area generally do you recomend, PM me if you dont wanna say publically. thanks.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes, I reckon they would be extinct there, I read they were found there but not ku ring gai, not sure why they wouldnt theres so many leasures velvet geckos there


----------

